# Missing Member



## the dude abides (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Just wanted to drop a quick note and say "hello".  I haven't been on much lately.  All kinds of stuff going on personally and professionally.  I'll update everyone later when I know what all is going on. 

Just wanted to say that I miss looking at all the great posts.  I know I'll never get caught back up with everything I'm missing as summer winds down.  Can't wait to get the WSM fired back up soon.  Just saw an ad on TV last night that chuckies were going on sale.  So I'll have to go stock up.

It's not so serious that we're talking life and death, but could certainly use a couple of prayers, good karma, rubbing of lucky rabbits feet, etc. from all my fellow SMF'ers.

The Dude still abides, he's just hitting a few bumps in the road right now.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 24, 2009)

Glad to hear from you Jay, was wondering where you have been lately.  
You're right about not being able to catch up, hell...I was away from the site for only 2 days and had trouble catching up with all the posts.
I'll send some good thoughts your way and hopefully some Irish luck will come along with it.
I have Lebowskifest in 2 more days so I'll be thinking of you and drink a white Russian in your honor.
Take care buddy.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 24, 2009)

Good luck Dude... 

I would pass on the rabbits foot if I were You.  

Just Remember, *It Wasn't LCucky for the Rabbit..*.


----------



## bman62526 (Sep 24, 2009)

I wondered where you went, we'll be thinking of you!  Hope to see some of your que view soon.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Sep 24, 2009)

You'll pull through in time cause.....YOU'RE THE DUDE, MAN!"

Best wishes.

Dave


----------



## bigtrain74 (Sep 24, 2009)

DUUUUDEE!!!
I am in the same boat! Work, puls 2nd job, plus my wedding is in 31 days...

Keep on chugging!!! We can do this!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 24, 2009)

Best wishes and positive thoughts coming your way from here


----------



## erain (Sep 24, 2009)

thks for letting us know Dude... thoughts your way for what ever those bumps may be and may they become molehills in short order!!! ltr bud!!!


----------



## gnubee (Sep 24, 2009)

The Original The Dude Abides traveled to the beat of a different drum. It seem that you too are having similar problems. I will say a tiny prayer for things to sort themselves out for you. Hoping that the good Karma floats its way southward and finds you in a better place and space my friend. 

Take care, we SMFians are all pulling for you.


----------



## ronp (Sep 24, 2009)

Take care man and do good. Best of luck to you.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Best of wished Dude, things will always get netter, just have to wait awhile. I'll roll some loaded dice for you.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey Dude/ Jay whatever I want to wish the best for you and all your needs. You can always count on us here at SMF for anything you may need now and in the furture. Prays and luck may it blow your way soon.


----------



## alx (Sep 24, 2009)

Ditto.Glad you posted brother.....Here is some more karma coming your way-the positive type.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cooking for 50 this weekend... 4-WSM and pig roaster are starting to purr............keep in touch DUDE....


----------



## Dutch (Sep 24, 2009)

Jay, knee-mail sent up on your behalf. Just remember that those speed bumps are just that, bumps in the the road, meant to slow you down but not bring you to a full stop.

Keep us posted on how your are doing!

God Bless+


----------



## billbo (Sep 24, 2009)

Dude,
Nothing is too much to overcome. I have learned that the hard way many times. Keep chugging along!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Sep 24, 2009)

Glad to hear from you Dude.  Best of luck with everything.  Same thing here, been so busy, no time to smoke.  Been awhile.


----------



## rivet (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey best to you, Dude. I understand about the bumps...just don't let them get to you. Hang in there!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 24, 2009)

OTBS #172 says: if you need anything at all, jsut let me know, brother.

best wishes and warmest regards,

ron


----------



## morkdach (Sep 24, 2009)

best a luck my friend if ya need anything pm me


----------



## meat hunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Hang in there Dude, everything will work out
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Your friend from the North.


----------



## bbq engineer (Sep 24, 2009)

Hang in there Dude. Thoughts from KC are on their way.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 24, 2009)

Shoot Jay, sorry you're having some rough times. Sending my thoughts your way.
 If there is anything I can do, I'm just a pm away.


----------



## pignit (Sep 24, 2009)

Whatever it is.... wrap it in bacon...... everything is better with bacon wrapped around it. Even things that are really really bad..... bacon... bacon is the answer.


----------



## mulepackin (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm pulling for you man! Hope the WSM is spewing (well not really spewing) thin blue an lots of other good stuff going on around it soon.


----------

